# Sick fox



## Mark4486 (Oct 14, 2015)

Found this fox today with my dog at one or our favorite rabbit haunts. It was having a seizure when I stumbled on to him I sat and waited for animal control to show and watched him. He hung around very zombie like and had one more seizure in the time I waited. Right before animal control arrived he slowly walked into the woods I didn't follow because I really didn't know what to do. I tried to upload the video of his behavior but it won't work. So maybe these pictures of how close I was able to get will suffice. Animal control watched the videos and said he probably had diphtheria. Felt real bad for him.


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

If it was a sick animal, I would have dispatched the animal. Not only would that have possibly prevented further spread of the problem but it would have provided valuable information. I killed a coyote once that came into the yard which had both rabies and mange. That was one very sick animal.


----------



## Mark4486 (Oct 14, 2015)

I was in a wooded area in a residential area I'm not sure if I would be allowed to or not plus I don't carry. But I get your point the idea ran across my head but I didn't have the means nor know the law on something like this so I just called the fuzz.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

I think that rabies is another potential disease from the symptoms you describe. 
<----<<<


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Distemper is high.Possibly has it.My chiropractor said he has found a few dead ones by his place a couple years ago.He spoke with a vet that advised him to dig a 5 foot hole throw the fox and the clothes your wearing in it and bury it and walk away.Found a **** like that once the behavior was similar to what you described. The animal control guy said it was distemper most likely.did you notice watery eyes.Was he acting tired(lethargic)?


----------



## Mark4486 (Oct 14, 2015)

Yeah real tired kept nodding off... actually found the body a couple weeks later close to wear I found him didn't want to mess with him as I had my dog with me.


----------

